# New York WPIX OTA



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone else having an issue with WPIX OTA? I'm about 20 miles NE of the ESB and my signal strength dropped to 25, but I'm seeing mid-90s on CBS, NBC, FOX and ABC. TIA.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> Anyone else having an issue with WPIX OTA? I'm about 20 miles NE of the ESB and my signal strength dropped to 25, but I'm seeing mid-90s on CBS, NBC, FOX and ABC. TIA.


How is WNET? For years I knew there were problems between 11 and 13 in NYC and the same channels in Scranton, PA. I complained to the FCC a couple of years ago.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes616 said:


> How is WNET? For years I knew there were problems between 11 and 13 in NYC and the same channels in Scranton, PA. I complained to the FCC a couple of years ago.


ABC and WNET were still watchable. As it turns out, I finally got in touch with someone in engineering at WPIX who explained to me that while ABC (VHF 7), NET (13) and PIX (11) were all on the same antenna, PIX transmitted at the lowest power. After checking a few things, the only conclusion I could come to was the recent heat wave here in NY created atmospheric conditions that exposed the fact the Winegard 8-bay antenna in my attic really wasn't suited to pick-up VHF-HI channels. I always knew that, but I already had the antenna and it worked well enough... up to now. When those signals got attenuated last week, I lost the weakest one first, which was PIX.

I was able to solve the problem by buying the proper antenna for my distance and mix of VHF/UHF channels. I ordered a Winegard 7694P from Solid Signal, and it's working like a charm. Except for WWOR, all my signals are now mid-80s to 100, with the VHF channels now in the mid-90s to 100.


----------

